# My personal best, a true Monster!



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

Warning, if you scare easily, or are prone to nightmares, do NOT view.

48 inches est 35 lbs note the broken net! The Musky was released.

go here: http://spiezio.net/lou.jpg

Believe me.it's worth a look! 
I caught it Aug. 14 on Lake Nippissing, Ontario Canada


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that is some fish!!!! Congratulations. That may well be a once in a lifetime catch!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

DAAAAAAANG ! That thing has a head like a gator ! Sweet catch !


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I want some of your bad luck please. Nice skee!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice catch. I went to Nipissing a few years ago because we heard about the great Musky fishin there. When we got there the locals told us that the big ones were in there but they rarely heard of them being caught. Needless to say we didn't catch any. We caught a bunch of Northerns but they were all small. I did hook up with something big in the shallows one day while trying for bass but it got away. Good to see there really are some big boys in that lake!!!


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

WOW LOU!!!!!

Great fish! Lemme know when you ready to go chase some more!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

wow...when i first read it i thought u were on alum. hahhaa

hey louie cheers on that beast!!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

beautiful fish. nice one.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Sweeeeet that thing could eat a toy poodle!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Holy moly...
Nice.
What did you catch it on?
/hoping it was a poodle.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh man that is awesome. What did ya think when you seen her stareing back at ya with eyes the size of yours? Congrats on the fish i would give up my other fish of the season for one that size. Did i see a spinning rod below you?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW thats a really nice fish! congrats on the catch. thanks for sharing


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish! I was wondering what thoes poodles were good for. That is just a baby up there on Nipissing though. Wait until you catch a big one.

LoweBoat


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

yes, you did see a spinning rod, but I wasn't using it when I caught the fish. I used a pretty heavy casting rod with 50# power pro line. I used a grim reaper chartruce buck tail.


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

I was using a chartruce buck tail from grim reaper lures. I had a heavy casting rod with 50# power pro line.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

i caught this in canada its a pike 35in. my pb


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice fish. Thats 5x my biggest fish in weight.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

WOW! Nice Fish!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice fish!!!! That would be a fish of a lifetime for anyone!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

o my god that is one monster congrats, that could prob eat my pb muskie lol how long did it take to reel that bad boy in?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

yea, thats what i was thinkin, how long did it take to reel it in? and not trying to get to your spot, i dont even fish for musky just curious, but i'll just try to ask, lower, middle or upper alum?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Not from Alum, his post says Lake Nippissing in Canada.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW what a fish. Congrats.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

That is one beautiful fish! You look like a proud papa in that photo.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

helluva fish louie!


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Great fish, you weren't near Calander bay when you caught it were you? I got one around that size there in July 03 and released it. Bad part for me was I left my camera in the truck. I just emailed your photo to my partner from that trip. I lived in North bay 3 years and it was the best fish I got up there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

WOW she hit a bucktail. I bet that was a jolt!!
Fall muskie bite is approaching!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome FISH Dude!!!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

oh, my bad...was caught up in the fish so much..sorry


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

I was on the west end of the lake near Oak Island.


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

It took about 10 minutes to land. I had heavy equipment. It's better to land them quickly if you can so that they won't be exhausted when you release them. On a side note, I have been fishing the south part of Alum lately near the Dam. I got a 35 incher the week before I went to Canada.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Really nice fish. Now go do it again.

Pike


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Fargin' amazing fish, dude!! Truly amazing.
You're in elite company with a fish of that size.
Very nice indeed!
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Catchin big fish is fun.
Congratulations!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

You mean nobody is going to say there's no way that fish could be 48" and 35lbs.? You guys are losing your edge.  

Actually, I would believe it if you told me it was bigger than that. You need to change your name on this site!

Congratulations!


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

the weight is a total guess. I neglected to measure the girth, but this is one of the fattest Muskies I have seen, and he bent and broke my net when we lifted him out of the water, and it was the biggest and heaviest Muskie net I could find. My Father caught a 48 incher many years ago. It weighted 29 1/2 lbs. Mine was a lot fatter, I have the pictures, so it was an educated guess.


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone for your comments, and best of luck to all of you fishermen. I would like to once again thank Neil O'brien on his 70th birthday, for mentoring me in the art of Muskie fishing. Neil, you're the Man!


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

One other thing, if you ever catch a big one, hold your net handle vertically when you lift him out of the water so you don't break your net like I did.


----------

